# California NorCal APBT Club Show-Dec26 & 27



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Who's going?
I think Sara-Tablerock Kennels and I are going to try for this one
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

What does "guard gun scent sight north hurd(except bsd) terr comp" mean, are those all the categories? I got a 4.5 month old pup I would love him to observe some real pro pitbull working dogs? Can spectators bring there dogs? If not how young can a novice pup be? Thanks for the info.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think there will be hound stuff going on too.
its a UKC show so 6mos old to compete for conformation and I think its 12mos for Weight pull. 
I know at ADBA shows they don't like you to bring dogs that aren't competiting and if you do they must be crated at all times pretty much. You should still come and watch though if you can make it.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

for sure i am going. Ill have to leave to pup at home i guess. Ill probly only be at the saturday show though. Good Luck at the competition.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oooooohhh exciting. i think i am gonna go!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

iM going for a little bit at least,dog shows tend to get rather boring,.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

YA!!!! I will get to meet someone maybe finally. I will be there for sure, thats the town I live in! I have brought dogs to the UKC shows here before that where not even papered so I believe you can bring ones that aren't competing but I am not positive it is still the same.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

you can bring dogs that aren't papered or competing but they must be restrained at all moments,I'm not sure if its good etiquette though.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey thanks for the tip cane..grizz will stay at home. Im going to admire the handlers see how the give commands are inspire there dogs. Is there going to be a weight pull? all the abbreviations and what not in the letter make it impossible to understand anything but the directions for a newbie like me. atleast i can read the directions though i guess lol. ill be there, my breeder is tagging along too.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm bringing mongo,make all the show folks jealous.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

How was the show today? I'm heading up there tomorrow is there going to be a weightpull tomorrow?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

update on the show... Good shpw good dogs from Nevada, gaff, and larum kennels. Life would be complete if I had a gorgeous blue fawn from larum apbts... Absolutely outstanding. What really stole the wp show was the hemphill/ Wallace blood dig Zion and Delilah. Zion was a national champ pulling 103x his body weight at a show. The track at arena was gravel and ruts formed so the pull got difficult. This was my first dog show and it was the opposite of boring. Dogs everywhere lots of people to talk too. Staffy bulls everywhere to amuse me LOL gotta love those staffy bulls. May I add that the only dog coming close to pitbulls at the wp was a catahoula but was still a couple thousand pounds short. The presa canarios were less than impressa LOL get it?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow..Sounds like fun.

Did you take any pictures?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

No pictures But here are some great videos my breeder shot of the 2nd place female national WP and the National WP Champion male.
Female Delilah (lilah)





Zion national champ






Ill try and get the pictures posted here soon.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow...Awesome videos.

Thanks for sharing Dan!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Life would be complete if I had a gorgeous blue fawn from larum apbts...


HAHA that lil girl Cheryl Larum (sp) had was just a DOLL!!!!



dan'sgrizz said:


> What really stole the wp show was the hemphill/ Wallace blood dig Zion and Delilah. Zion was a national champ pulling 103x his body weight at a show. The track at arena was gravel and ruts formed so the pull got difficult.


I have seen those 2 several times and they are just gorgeous!



dan'sgrizz said:


> Staffy bulls everywhere to amuse me LOL gotta love those staffy bulls.


Where you there Sunday and Monday for the war of the Staffys?

It was awesome! I am now getting a staffy in the middle of next year. I spent some time with Clair and Flash of Nevada kennels and Joker, Sunny, and Moon from Fitz Pits and good those dogs are so full of love.

I was trying to get pics of Flash before Janice ( Nevada Kennels) needed her in the ring and I couldn't get her far enough from the camera she just wanted to cuddle lol...

I have some pics that I will try to get put up soon


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

would love to see your pics! I was there Saturday takin pictures and chatting I didn't see the war of the staffys what is that? I feel ya... A staffy is in my future too I'm afraid. Know of any good staffy breeders?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> would love to see your pics! I was there Saturday takin pictures and chatting I didn't see the war of the staffys what is that? I feel ya... A staffy is in my future too I'm afraid. Know of any good staffy breeders?


PM'd you some breeding that are subposted to be coming up  I am getting some pics up now.


----------

